# Canvas art posters. Prices of US suppliers.



## globalbiz (Nov 25, 2016)

Hi folks,

In China i can get 11 colours Epson Geclee Canvass print 
on water proof canvas min 270 g for


15X20CM 4.86 20x25CM 5.40 A4 21X30CM 5.72 

28X36CM 6.44 30X40CM 6.84 A3 33X42CM 7.02

40x50CM 10.44

If I am to print them in US fulfilment company what kind of prices I am likely looking at? % wise increase.


----------

